# Kremlin Demo



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

The Kremlin Rep demoed AirMix 10.14 pump and Xcite AAA gun.

Used Valspar Zenith WB semi gloss lacquer.

I have to say I like the Xcite gun, I think it's better than the Graco G-40.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

got any video?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

No sir, no video


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

nice setup, i use CA technologies for my AAA in the shop. Kremlin and CA are the two best by far.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I was trying to work the bugs out of my ca tech aaa yesterday again. I think we may be close. There might be old finish in the air line is the current guess.


----------



## MrPaint (Feb 19, 2012)

robladd said:


> The Kremlin Rep demoed AirMix 10.14 pump and Xcite AAA gun.
> 
> Used Valspar Zenith WB semi gloss lacquer.
> 
> ...


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I also have sprayed for many years with my G-40 and truly love it.

What I like better about the Kremlin Xcite is the weight and trigger pull. The gun is lighter and so is the trigger pull. 

My avitar is my pal Ridge he is 33 floors above paradise rd in Vegas. He demoed the gun also and he too liked it better than
the G-40.

Probably the thing that really sets their systems apart from the rest is their efficiency in the use if air.

Im looking at their EOS 30-C25 pump. You can pump with a .015 tip with 4.2 
CFM. Also with this pump I can run a .019
With 8.4 CFM.

It breaks down to 22 CFM a gallon in AAA.
That's the best I know of. The pumps and compressor are all light weight you don't have to drag around any heavy equipment


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you also see or feel a different result in the finish? Or is it pretty much the same?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

paintpro08 said:


> Do you also see or feel a different result in the finish? Or is it pretty much the same?


I have been crunching all the #'s and this is the pros and cons of my comparison of the Graco G-40 and Kremlin Xcite-200 guns.

Graco G-40 rated to 4000 psi Xcite 200 to 2900 psi. The G-40 reversible also has a double orifice which triple atomizes where Xcite is a flat tip that double atomizes.

Something that I have noticed with AAA is you can turn sheens of paint. For example satin to semi-gloss, semi-gloss to gloss.

So triple and double atomized are so close to touch and finish it really depends on material and substrate IMHO.

I can say this I will keep all the equipment I have. What I like about Kremlin is how light and compact everything is.

I made my 1st AAA from a Airlessco 690 and a Emglo 5.6 CFM at 200 psi compressor with a 15 gallon tank.

It holds 14.7 cubic feet from 200 psi down to 95psi and will produce 25.9 CFM in 3 minutes. It will run a Kremlin EOS 30-C25 pump with a .019 tip wide open for 3 minutes that IMO is awesome.

I bought the Emglo to run the G-40 also for my conventional equipment 2 gallon and 2 quart pressure pots and cup guns

But knowing I can run the Kremlin EOS pump with the Emglo compressor is what has me very interested in Kremlin's equipment.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone ever use binks airless guns? I was looking at this 75 gun.

http://www.binks.com/Products/Spray...less/Airless757500PSI/tabid/1722/Default.aspx


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

optimal said:


> Anyone ever use binks airless guns? I was looking at this 75 gun.
> 
> http://www.binks.com/Products/SprayGuns/ManualSprayGuns/Airless/Airless757500PSI/tabid/1722/Default.aspx


I have an Airless 1 and Model 500. The new 75 at 7500 psi should be able to handle anything you put through it. 

Binks has a large line up of AAA also.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Most of the Kremlin set-ups in our area, (and there aren't too many), are being used for clear finishes only.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I had the Kremlin Demo at my house.
The tip that the Rep had in the gun was their 09-07. Like a 413

It was a total of 7 doors 3 bedroom 2 bathroom and 2 laundry room doors about 175 sq ft of doors 2 coated close to 350 sq 
ft.

Used 3/4 of a gallon which would have been about 465 sq ft a gallon.

The material was Valspars Zenith HAPs free WB semi gloss Lacquer. PDS quoted spread rate between 400-500 sq ft.

The pump was AirMix 10.14 sprayed at 500 psi at a flow rate 10.1 oz a minute.

Cross hatched the doors with a horizontal pass first then a vertical pass second.

20 minute dry time between coats. Set up,
Spray first coat, sand and dust, second coated.

About 11 minutes of spray time and a hour of dry time. I have seen the pump and gun in action before and have to say it performed flawless.

I was considering WB polyurethane but the dry times between coats was what got me to choose the lacquer.

I am really impressed with Valspar's wb lacquer. It brushes as well as it sprayed.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

robladd said:


> The Kremlin Rep demoed AirMix 10.14 pump and Xcite AAA gun.
> 
> Used Valspar Zenith WB semi gloss lacquer.
> 
> I have to say I like the Xcite gun, I think it's better than the Graco G-40.


Can you use a pole on a g40 gun or any aaa sprayer???


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Not sure what kind of pole your talking about but Hyde does make a pole you can put any spray gun on.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rob

Was nice to meet you in Vegas. 

I am testing the 10.14 and EOS pumps this year. And still love the Xcite. Not ready to retire the G40 yet though.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

robladd said:


> Not sure what kind of pole your talking about but Hyde does make a pole you can put any spray gun on.


Just a 2 feet extension pole to spray siding


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Hyde's smallest is a 4 1/2' but I don't think you want your gun at the end of the pole.

The best thing going for what your talking about would be a 2' tip extension with a RAC X housing.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

robladd said:


> Hyde's smallest is a 4 1/2' but I don't think you want your gun at the end of the pole.
> 
> The best thing going for what your talking about would be a 2' tip extension with a RAC X housing.


Yes that is what i was talking about the tip extension with a RAC X housing, but will it fit on a G40 gun like a regular airless gun?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Yes that is what i was talking about the tip extension with a RAC X housing, but will it fit on a G40 gun like a regular airless gun?


No, not on a G-40 gun. You could modify
the Hyde pole to 2', that would be best for a 2' ext. for AAA.

If you modified a Hyde pole I would try an Kremlin Xcite gun because that would be the lightest thing going.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

robladd said:


> No, not on a G-40 gun. You could modify
> the Hyde pole to 2', that would be best for a 2' ext. for AAA.
> 
> If you modified a Hyde pole I would try an Kremlin Xcite gun because that would be the lightest thing going.


Here is what I'm talking about the 1st pic is the Hyde spray gun pole it's 4 1/2' you could modify it shorter. The 2nd is a RAC X tip ext. These are not the best pics but you will get what I'm talking about.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Rob was holding one up with a gun in it over his head and bonked the rep on the head with it in the Hyde booth! You can see it in the background.

And Rob, Rob says hi!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

RCP said:


> Rob was holding one up with a gun in it over his head and bonked the rep on the head with it in the Hyde booth! You can see it in the background.
> 
> And Rob, Rob says hi!


Hey Rob and Chris, didn't think this thread would head in this direction. But ever since AAA came out someone has always wanted to put an extension on it.

I believe some 1 will come up with a solution 1 day. Binks makes extensions for their conventional guns, why not AAA?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

robladd said:


> Hey Rob and Chris, didn't think this thread would head in this direction. But ever since AAA came out someone has always wanted to put an extension on it.
> 
> I believe some 1 will come up with a solution 1 day. Binks makes extensions for their conventional guns, why not AAA?


I think its because they are usually considered a fine finish rig where you are not reaching for things. Compact and nimble for getting in tight spots with lower pressures but good flow. Thats my guess.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Until this site, I never realized industrial guys used aaa. Never really saw that as a niche for aaa. Seems airless would rule industrial by far.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Until this site, I never realized industrial guys used aaa. Never really saw that as a niche for aaa. Seems airless would rule industrial by far.


That was one of the things I learned while researching Kremlin Rexson Sames last year for the review. They have a remarkable domination of the entire material dispersal market at the industrial level. Their automated systems are incredible, like something you would expect to see way way in the future. And they have been doing it forever.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

C.a. Tech has a cool one for 10:1 catalyzed finishes. It mixes the catalyst from a tank with the other component so there is no mixing to do. Just fill a tank with the catalyst and drop the siphon into the regular bucket and spray.

Definitely some cool stuff out there.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> C.a. Tech has a cool one for 10:1 catalyzed finishes. It mixes the catalyst from a tank with the other component so there is no mixing to do. Just fill a tank with the catalyst and drop the siphon into the regular bucket and spray.
> 
> Definitely some cool stuff out there.


Wait til you see the eos. Makes the 10.14 look dinosaurish.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Not sure if i can get Kremlin in Canada?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Not sure if i can get Kremlin in Canada?


Oh I bet you can. They are fluent in francais.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Wait til you see the eos. Makes the 10.14 look dinosaurish.


The EOS 30-C25 has 2 different suction rods. A 16mm for frequent color changes
and a 25mm heavy viscosity products.

I have checked PDS's of the marine paints I use and the 25mm rod can handle them.

I could just imagine international InterLac 665 or Ameron Amercoat 450 H or for the BM fans satin or semi gloss impervo sprayed with Kremlins EOS pumps.

I have sprayed the marine paints with my Speeflo Atlas 30:1 but that's a big industrial Airless Air Assist.

The EOS weight is 16.7 lbs on the portable cart 12 lbs total 28.7 lbs WOW.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

I believe we have an extension for the G40 AA gun over here (in Holland). But it is only for the flat tips. I will try to get a pic.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I hate that I missed this booth. Would have been great to make a video of Rob demoing this unit.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I hate that I missed this booth. Would have been great to make a video of Rob demoing this unit.


Tommy have you ever sprayed with an air driven rig? IMHO nothing else comes close to the quality they produce.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Can you use a pole on a g40 gun or any aaa sprayer???


Kremlin makes the following extensions for
the Xcite and MVX guns. 7",10",16",22",28" and 36".

Should have read the question further. I thought you were talking about a G40 only.

The Kremlin Rep quoted a price of a Xcite gun at $900.00. A tip seal is $3.50, tip is $90.00 air cap $132.00 a inline screen you know the one that looks like a thimble $37.00. Air cap seal $4.90.

After checking the prices for accessories I would estimate the tip extension you are talking about from Kremlin would be $250-275. WOW but then again Kremlin does make the finest finish equipment out there.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

robladd said:


> Kremlin makes the following extensions for
> the Xcite and MVX guns. 7",10",16",22",28" and 36".
> 
> Should have read the question further. I thought you were talking about a G40 only.
> ...


Thanks a lot for all the info. And what model of pump would you suggest with that "Ferrari" gun!!!
For residential aluminum siding.
I did found a rep in Montréal, Canada


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Is it in the same price range for graco?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Thanks a lot for all the info. And what model of pump would you suggest with that "Ferrari" gun!!!
> For residential aluminum siding.
> I did found a rep in Montréal, Canada


What type of paints and stains do you mostly spray on aluminum siding?

Graco makes a starter AAA. It's the FinishPro 290 it will support a .017 tip with
their AA30 gun. They are $1500.00 at Portland Compressor MSRP $2021.00


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

One thing I noticed about my finish pro 395 is that it does not do well with lower fluid pressures. A kremlin/ca tech/etc AAA will be able to deliver a consistent and even 300-400 psi fluid pressure. The Graco builds up too much pressure at rest to keep a consistent low presssure when you are spraying as the gun is triggered on and off.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Kremlin quoted me $4037.59 for the following EOS 30-C25 pump, Xcite 200 gun and 25' hose set, heavy duty powder coated portable cart, 10 pack of tip seals, AirMix tip, aircap, in line screens pack of 5,
Pack of 10 gun o rings for the gun to aircap.

You will also need an air compressor capable of 8.4 CFM at 100psi about &4500.00 so you can get the Graco starter pump for 1/3 of this Kremlin.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

DeanV said:


> One thing I noticed about my finish pro 395 is that it does not do well with lower fluid pressures. A kremlin/ca tech/etc AAA will be able to deliver a consistent and even 300-400 psi fluid pressure. The Graco builds up too much pressure at rest to keep a consistent low presssure when you are spraying as the gun is triggered on and off.


I have found with the mechanical AAA units anything below 1000psi it's hard to keep a constant spray pattern with stains and clear coats without winking.

Low pressure AAA 500psi and lower you need a air driven rig. I am lucky in respect that I have both.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We spray regular acrylic paint like aura or duration.
I was leaning toward the 395, i think the Kremlin will be out of budget for this year since ill need 2 of them for different crew.
We actualy use an airless, but want to reduce overspray and get a finer finish.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> We spray regular acrylic paint like aura or duration.
> I was leaning toward the 395, i think the Kremlin will be out of budget for this year since ill need 2 of them for different crew.
> We actualy use an airless, but want to reduce overspray and get a finer finish.


A Graco FinishPro 395 can handle Aura with no problem. The BM PDF says 1600-2600 psi with tips .013-.015 that would be AAA psi between 1050-1750 and air atomize pressure between 11-18 psi


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

I also have both air driven and electric pumps. 

I use a Graco ST Pro electric, which does very well, without winking at 600 psi. Lower pressures are not as smooth. It has an electronically controlled DC motor. This pump is an older, simpler version of the 395. 

I have a couple of air driven pumps. They are old Nordson
units. The one I've been using is a 16:1. Very high quality,
all stainless pump. However, it does wink. 

The main difference between the air and electric pumps
as far as I can tell, is the displacement. The electric pump
is designed for higher airless pressures, so it has a small
displacement. Thus it reverses more often, but the winks are
smaller. The air driven pump has a large displacement,
so it reverses less often. The winks are bigger. More 
modern pumps like CAT have magnets to reduce winking.

I use Binks, CAT, and Kremlin guns with these, and
they work well overall.

Does anyone know if the Titan 440 runs smoothly
at 400 to 600 psi?


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

I believe your winking problem will appear less if you use a diaphragm pump, they have a pretty reliable and steady pressure in the lower zones.


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks. I didn't mean to characterize it as a serious problem...it's just slightly noticeable. I know that the old Spraytech AAA used a diaphragm pump. Any particular makes or models you are thinking of?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

more_prep said:


> Thanks. I didn't mean to characterize it as a serious problem...it's just slightly noticeable. I know that the old Spraytech AAA used a diaphragm pump. Any particular makes or models you are thinking of?


I would think that the Titan AAA would perform like the Graco FinishPro AAA's

Wagner makes the Cobra AAA pumps that are air driven diaphragm pumps. From what I have read they can be turned down lower than any other AAA without winking.

I have no practical experience with these pumps maybe a member here does, I would like to hear their thoughts. Rob


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

The Wagner Cobra -- looks like a great pump. The brochure shows
a typical piston pump wink compared to the Cobra diaphragm pump, which
does wink, but with a much smaller and shorter dip in pressure. The Cobra
has a small pump volume and operates at higher cycle rate than typical
piston pumps. Don't know where to buy it in the USA, though.

Come to think of it, Wagner Spraytech has made diaphragm pumps for
airless spraying for a long time. Maybe these work better at lower pressure
than piston pumps? Anybody have any experience with them?

How about the Titan 440i at 400 to 600 psi?


----------

